# New Swardman or Used JD 180, Toro Flex 21?



## Banwa (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm trying to decide whether to get a New Swardman or a Used John Deere 180/Toro Flex 21? Currently I'm leaning towards the swardman for its compact size and quieter sound. JD and Toro on the other hand seems more robust and reliable?

Any opinions?

My lawn is pretty small at 1500sqft, bluegrass/rye mix that i cut between .5" to .75" with a McLane reel mower.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

I just ordered a Swardman. I had a 260B I was looking at and decided not to buy it due to its size. I think the Swardman was the best option for me. If I had a large open area to mow, I would have purchased the 260B. I think you'd be happy with whatever you end up buying.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

. I would look for a used Toro Greensmaster in an 18". Unless you have hills and a rolling yard, A flex would not be needed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

With a 1500 ft2 lawn, I think the Swardman would be very nice if you are okay with the price tag.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Aawickham78 said:


> . I would look for a used Toro Greensmaster in an 18". Unless you have hills and a rolling yard, A flex would not be needed.


I agree. My yard is about 4500 and I have a 2000. Wish I had gotten the 18", more stripes!


----------



## Banwa (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks guys, i guess the main aspect here is my lawn size so i went ahead and placed an order on a Swardman 45 with 10 blade reel. I believe it has a 2year warranty so I'd get a little bit of peace of mind. Thanks again for all the inputs :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have 2000 sq. ft. and I'm still struggling with whether to buy a Swardman Electra or a GM1000. My lawn is flat and easy to access from my shed so the extra weight of the Toro is not a major concern to me. The local Toro distributor has a real clean unit with less than 180 hrs. for $3500 in Canadian Dollars. It is fully serviced and I know the person that owned it since new, used only for a residential lawn by a professional gardener. If I buy an Electra with a 10 blade reel, verticutter, scarifier, and brush it will cost me $7000 Canadian. Buying the Toro would leave me with more than enough money to buy a brand new power rake with the additional blades to do all the same tasks the Swardman would do. 
I love the idea of the Swardman but I'm concerned it may not be built and engineered to last like the Toro is. I want my next mower to be the last one I buy. I may wait until the spring and see if they sell a few and get some real world feedback. There are no reviews or much feedback from owners yet. 
Are there any Swardman owners that have had theirs for a few months the that can chime in about what they think about longterm reliability and quality of cut? Has anyone purchased and used an Electra?
Best of luck with your Swardman. Let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> ...The local Toro distributor has a real clean unit with less than 180 hrs. for $3500 in Canadian Dollars.


That sounds like a nice machine that would last forever in your situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Banwa (Jul 4, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Let us know what you think when you get it.


will do 👍🏼


----------

